# Replanted the rbp 75



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

So I got it all replanted. For those of you who dont remember, a month or two back, my rbps got sick and the meds I had them on killed a good majority of my plants. After going to a couple of local club auctions and talking to some people, I got some more plants and went out and got some new driftwood and redid the tank.

Rbps still arent better, but I have spent over $200 trying to get them better and have reached my limit. My tank is having to cycle again as the meds killed off most beneficial bacteria, once it is done cycling I will start with all the fertilizers again and try to get it going good this time. Also, since it is cycling again, my rbps got some ammonia burn, plus still have the weird dark spots or white fungus stuff. They are going to get one more treatment with Melafix and Pimafix and then they have burned to the bottom of my pockets.

Anyways, heres the pic... and I will keep this updated with new pics and how my plants are doing.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> So I got it all replanted. For those of you who dont remember, a month or two back, my rbps got sick and the meds I had them on killed a good majority of my plants. After going to a couple of local club auctions and talking to some people, I got some more plants and went out and got some new driftwood and redid the tank.
> 
> Rbps still arent better, but I have spent over $200 trying to get them better and have reached my limit. My tank is having to cycle again as the meds killed off most beneficial bacteria, once it is done cycling I will start with all the fertilizers again and try to get it going good this time. Also, since it is cycling again, my rbps got some ammonia burn, plus still have the weird dark spots or white fungus stuff. They are going to get one more treatment with Melafix and Pimafix and then they have burned to the bottom of my pockets.
> 
> Anyways, heres the pic... and I will keep this updated with new pics and how my plants are doing.


Nice comeback!! great job, looks very good!--can't wait for the growth updates







Sorry for all the headache you went through, but this should pan out for ya!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Nice comeback!! great job, looks very good!--can't wait for the growth updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DiPpY... I sure hope it goes better this time and I hope that my rbps get better soon. I have my test kits ready and all my Flourish products standing by... just waiting on the tank to finish cycling and I will be doing my very best to get it all lush green


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

jst curious

what kind of lighting are you using? i have a 75 and looking for a good lighting setup.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice, keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

l2ob said:


> jst curious
> 
> what kind of lighting are you using? i have a 75 and looking for a good lighting setup.


Hi... I am using a Coralife compact flourescent setup... two 65W 6700K bulbs for a total of 130W of light... so just under 2W per gallon... dont really want much more light as I dont want to set up CO2 and before all my probs, most of my plants were doing pretty well besides my jungle vals, but Im going to use onion plants now which I know will do fine with a little less light. Heres the exact light: http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...id1=1843;pcid2= (just as a side note, that is the cheapest you will find it if you do want it)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

are you dosing excell? it would be very wise to have a 2L jug handy!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> are you dosing excell? it would be very wise to have a 2L jug handy!


Yes I am, or will be and I do have a 2L jug of it


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice







Do you really have 9 pygos in there though


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

killerbee said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yea, I know it is super crowded, I am working on thinning them out, might be trading or giving some to tat2punk tomorrow... I really like them, but I know it is way too many in there...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

> Thank you! Yea, I know it is super crowded, I am working on thinning them out, might be trading or giving some to tat2punk tomorrow... I really like them, but I know it is way too many in there...


You may be able to keep them for a while but sooner or later you would have to get rid of some. Don't get discouraged though if its working for you, as long as you keep up with the waterchanges and feeding. I also wanted to try the over crowded tank but i would have a hard time getting them to a responsible fish keeper seeing as to where i am located, shh!!! Good luck bro


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! your plants and tank look so amazing


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

killerbee said:


> wow! your plants and tank look so amazing


Thanks! Probably helps a little that Im a Landscape Architecture Major... anyone can do it though, use my tank as motivation to do yours!


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

heh landscape architecture major...

it does look great tho. guess u got ur moneys worth


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Quick update... I think my tank is almost done cycling... took 5 of my rbps to Killer Fish and sold them off... sad to see them go, but will be much easier to care for 4 rbps rather than 9 and will be much less crowded. As soon as my tank stabilizes and the water gets crystal clear I will begin with ferts. I am hoping to start them within the next week!


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

I love the look of planted pirahna tanks I think they are so cool. Yours looks amazing....I look forward to the pics


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Another little update... my tank is officially all done cycling... water is pretty much all cleared up from being so messed up with all the meds that were in it. RBPs still have a little bacterial infection which I will begin treating today for the next weeking using Melafix and Pimafix... after that week of treatment (doing 25% water changes each day during treatment), I will begin dosing the necessary ferts to get my plants growing. As of right now, my anubias has begun to green up a little more and looks healthier. My dwarf sag has begun to grow new roots and there are a couple of small runners starting. Also, I have added two amazon swords from Dippy that are doing rather well so far... but its only been a week. The lone onion plant is doing fantastic and has gotten two new leaves since being in there and the other are growing great. I will be adding two or three more onion plants to the tank when I get the time to go out and get them. The java ferns arent really doing much of anything that I can see... all of my java moss is growing though and looking much healthier.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Cool, post some new pics


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

HEY MAN! FOR YOUR FISH PROBLEM. I THINK IT'S ICH! USE MARDEL MARCYN, YOU CAN BUY A BOX OF ABOUT 8 TABS OR MORE AT YOUR LOCAL LFS. I GUAREENTEE IT WILL CURE THEM. NICE TANK TO.

ICEMAN!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

that looks huge for a 75


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

ICEMAN330824 said:


> that looks huge for a 75


Just the picture playing with your eyes, promise its a 75 :nod:


----------

